# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  new stories spinning campaign email as if Ron dropped out

## stu2002

Ron Paul announced Monday that his campaign will no longer spend money on presidential nominating contests due to lack of funds, effectively ending his campaign for the Republican nomination.

Paul wrote the following in an open letter to supporters:

    Our campaign will continue to work in the state convention process. We will continue to take leadership positions, win delegates, and carry a strong message to the Republican National Convention that Liberty is the way of the future. Moving forward, however, we will no longer spend resources campaigning in primaries in states that have not yet voted. Doing so with any hope of success would take many tens of millions of dollars we simply do not have.

Paul, the only Republican presidential candidate remaining in the race with frontrunner Mitt Romney, encouraged his supporters to remain active in the presidential as well as downballot races across the country and stressed that he will continue working to win delegates.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/r...183243109.html

----------


## GomerPile

WTF? CNN almost never covers RP but has this story up almost instantly!

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Now the media who has bashed the sh** out of him from day 1, will now start fawning over him and how great this and that about him and invite him to potificate on the general election.. He should tell everyone who invites him on tv to take a long walk off a short pier. .. Fkn scum... I WILL NOT VOTE FOR ROMNEY... EVER!!!

----------


## bluesc

> WTF? CNN almost never covers RP but has this story up almost instantly!


As did Politico, Yahoo, etc. Haha. It literally took them 5 minutes.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> As did Politico, Yahoo, etc. Haha. It literally took them 5 minutes.


You can add The Hill to that list > hxxp://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/227227-ron-paul-wont-campaign-in-any-more-states

Lol indeed.

----------


## Monotaur

> WTF? CNN almost never covers RP but has this story up almost instantly!


They did the same thing last time. I remember when Paul quit in 2008 and of course the talking heads took pleasure in announcing that it was over. Very frustrating.

----------


## jcannon98188

Shut up, there was no back deal. He is not out of the race, it is now up to us. We knew from day 1 that his campaign staff was incompetent, now it is time to prove that the grassroots is the real driving force. He is still in the running, and we still have work to do. Stop crying and get to work.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Back room deal 
> 
> Seems that there was more to the NO Anti-Romney AD strategy.


No, it's not. Stop overreacting people. They simply don't have the money for events and publicity that the media wasn't going to let us have anyway.... It doesn't change the delegate strategy, which has been the strategy all along.

Seriously, what does it change that he won't be actively campagining, if barely anyone who wasn't already voting for him even know he was campaigning anyway... It would be a waste of limited funds, when delegates are what matter at this point, and that's where we're still winning and taking majorities, to the ponit that they have to be getting scared with how bad they're fighting us.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Dude WTF!!! We are finally gaining momentum. Ive talked people into voting for him in TX this week. Whats the deal!!

----------


## mit26chell

Wtf! I just heard this on Bloomberg radio and logged right in. What in the hells going on?

----------


## twomp

It seemed like something was up, first he cancels all his events, has a private meeting with Bernanke and now this. I guess its time to /ignore politics again. What a terrible way to start off the week. We were trying very hard here in California too!

----------


## TheGrinch

DON'T BUY INTO THE MEDIA'S BS PEOPLE!!

We all know it's always been about the delegates here, so don't buy their "it's over" crap.

----------


## jcannon98188

Again, he is still in the race he did not drop out. Why the hell is everyone suddenly accepting the MSM as truth? He is simply not making campaign stops. We can still win this thing as the grass roots. The campaign has been incompetent since day 1, now it is our turn. Stop complaining, start campaigning.

----------


## The Northbreather

RON PAUL 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LawnWake

STUPID STUPID STUPID. I don't care if they don't have the cash and don't campaign. Really. But do they have to yell it off an effin' roof? Seriously? No one needed to know. The grassroots were carrying it on anyway. This is ridiculous. Such a defeatist attitude. Way to inspire the people who are working their assess off to get the guy elected.

No street smarts. Nada.

----------


## eleganz

Stop whining and keep working the media is blowing it out of proportion

----------


## jcannon98188

Again, the campaign was incompetent. Dr. Paul will be able to run a country, but he is no good at running a campaign. Stop crying guys, start fighting. We can still win this.

----------


## jcannon98188

This is nothing new. We knew that a major shakeup was going to happen, TMOT told us. He thinks this is going to be good for the race, so do I. Let's keep running.

----------


## mit26chell

Never mind. Now that I think about the email absolutely nothing has changed. This is simply the criminal media creating a false narrative. Absolutely disgusting, IMO. Not a smart move by the Paul camp to release that email /statement though.

----------


## LawnWake

> DON'T BUY INTO THE MEDIA'S BS PEOPLE!!
> 
> We all know it's always been about the delegates here, so don't buy their "it's over" crap.


That's not the problem. They're coming off sounding as losers. They're not making any active stops in primary states, but they didn't have to announce it. They just added fuel to the fire. Everyone knows that the campaign is constantly misintepreted and now they're sending out a press release that can easily be interpreted as 'Ron Paul gives up, Romney presumptive nominee'. And a couple of straw poll wins would've been great to boost the morale and gain bits of momentum.

----------


## parocks

Dear JAMES,

As I reflect on our 2012 Presidential campaign, I am humbled by the supporters who have worked so hard and sacrificed so much.  And I am so proud of what we have accomplished.  We will not stop until we have restored what once made America the greatest country in human history.

This campaign fought hard and won electoral success that the talking heads and pundits never thought possible.  But, this campaign is also about more than just the 2012 election.  It has been part of a quest I began 40 years ago and that so many have joined.  It is about the campaign for Liberty, which has taken a tremendous leap forward in this election and will continue to grow stronger in the future until we finally win.

Our campaign will continue to work in the state convention process.  We will continue to take leadership positions, win delegates, and carry a strong message to the Republican National Convention that Liberty is the way of the future.

Moving forward, however, we will no longer spend resources campaigning in primaries in states that have not yet voted.  Doing so with any hope of success would take many tens of millions of dollars we simply do not have.  I encourage all supporters of Liberty to make sure you get to the polls and make your voices heard, particularly in the local, state, and Congressional elections, where so many defenders of Freedom are fighting and need your support.

I hope all supporters of Liberty will remain deeply involved - become delegates, win office, and take leadership positions.  I will be right there with you.  In the coming days, my campaign leadership will lay out to you our delegate strategy and what you can do to help, so please stay tuned.


For Liberty,


Ron Paul

----------


## BenMuldowney

this is a terrible way to announce this strategy. what the hell is going on? he should have just shifted the strategy internally and moved forward without making such a negative announcement. 

yes i know.. nothing has changed blah blah blah....  sorry but the perception will be that he has dropped out.  think about the delegates that have to scrape up money to get to these state conventions... pay for hotels and food. will they have the same passion now? i hope so.. but i doubt it.

----------


## twomp

> Again, he is still in the race he did not drop out. Why the hell is everyone suddenly accepting the MSM as truth? He is simply not making campaign stops. We can still win this thing as the grass roots. The campaign has been incompetent since day 1, now it is our turn. Stop complaining, start campaigning.


Well technically no one "dropped out" either. Santorum, Gingrinch etc...  This is not the MSM telling us this, it's Ron Paul saying it. I read this on his website. He is giving up on the states that haven't voted yet which includes mine (California). Unless he hopes that the "bound" delegates somehow unbind themselves, it's pretty much game over. If he doesn't want to stop Romney from getting to 1144 (bound) delegates, it pretty much says to me that the media was right. Dr. Paul isn't in this to win.

----------


## wgadget

I Tweeted it: 

So. If Ron Paul was still in the race yesterday, Media, why didn't you report his wins in AZ and OK? Or his HUGE rallies the past 2 weeks?

----------


## Darguth

It does seem an odd time to announce this, given our recent wins this can do nothing but stall or momentum.  Even if it is misinterpreted.

Also, can we change the title of this thread?  He's not ending his presidential campaign so please let's not add that kind of fuel to the fire.

----------


## Romulus

*These things I know:*

Goldman Sach isn't funding Ron Paul

The media is full of $#@!

We are kicking ass and winning

----------


## JK/SEA

Great....Ron says he is no longer 'campaigning' to SAVE money, then the all knowing media takes this as Ron Paul ENDS his run for President, and now we have Paul supporters biting the media hook and believe what the media feeds them. How does someone..like me..who knows that Ron IS NOT ENDING HIS RUN, convince those of you who can't read that this is not over?...WE MUST CONTINUE GETTING DELEGATES LIKE RON HAS SAID!...what the hell is wrong with you debbie give-uppers anyway?....FFS...

----------


## sailingaway

Amazing how quick the media is to not only comment on it but to spin it to their own interpretation, given that Ron virtually didn't exist to them the last month or so, despite his wins.

----------


## Lord Xar

He was Ross Perot'd.

My bet is that he was given an ultimatum because of all the ruckus we have been generating in the delegate process.  Also, perhaps - his plea for 650K has generated very few precious dollars.

----------


## parocks

> Again, he is still in the race he did not drop out. Why the hell is everyone suddenly accepting the MSM as truth? He is simply not making campaign stops. We can still win this thing as the grass roots. The campaign has been incompetent since day 1, now it is our turn. Stop complaining, start campaigning.


It's just a money thing.  He's not getting the money to do what he'd like to do in the primary states.  I'd rather see him put one Eric Brakey type on the ground for a week for a convention than spend that money on a tv ad.

----------


## LawnWake

> Amazing how quick the media is to not only comment on it but to spin it to their own interpretation, given that Ron virtually didn't exist to them the last month or so, despite his wins.


Amazing how stupid the campaign was to send out an email like this. If you know the media is out to undermine the guy, don't make it easy on them. This was stupidity on the campaign's part way more than it's the media being "evil".

----------


## wgadget

So is this the shifting gears Tmot was talking about? Maybe it's reverse psychology--I mean, how many people will say, He was still in the race? the media LIED TO US?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Okay here is the e-mail from the campaign..........




> As I reflect on our 2012 Presidential campaign, I am humbled by the supporters who have worked so hard and sacrificed so much. And I am so proud of what we have accomplished. We will not stop until we have restored what once made America the greatest country in human history.
> 
> This campaign fought hard and won electoral success that the talking heads and pundits never thought possible. But, this campaign is also about more than just the 2012 election. It has been part of a quest I began 40 years ago and that so many have joined. It is about the campaign for Liberty, which has taken a tremendous leap forward in this election and will continue to grow stronger in the future until we finally win.
> 
> Our campaign will continue to work in the state convention process. We will continue to take leadership positions, win delegates, and carry a strong message to the Republican National Convention that Liberty is the way of the future.
> 
> Moving forward, however, we will no longer spend resources campaigning in primaries in states that have not yet voted. Doing so with any hope of success would take many tens of millions of dollars we simply do not have. I encourage all supporters of Liberty to make sure you get to the polls and make your voices heard, particularly in the local, state, and Congressional elections, where so many defenders of Freedom are fighting and need your support.
> 
> I hope all supporters of Liberty will remain deeply involved - become delegates, win office, and take leadership positions. *I will be right there with you. In the coming days, my campaign leadership will lay out to you our delegate strategy and what you can do to help, so please stay tuned.*
> ...


Note the bold print at the close.

I think the e-mail thread and this thread should be merged. People are getting carried away here.

----------


## robertwerden

Maybe this will fool romney people into not showing up to the conventions, giving us more wins

----------


## kill the banks

> Amazing how quick the media is to not only comment on it but to spin it to their own interpretation, given that Ron virtually didn't exist to them the last month or so, despite his wins.


this is the media mafia ... CNBC had a flash in 5 min ... beware MIC at work ... all I can say is hit the comments in an intelligent way to inform and show our delegate victories ... be a force

----------


## airborne373

> WTF? CNN almost never covers RP but has this story up almost instantly!


CNN is owned by the opposition to liberty and freedom. What do you expect them to do?

----------


## JK/SEA

> He was Ross Perot'd.
> 
> My bet is that he was given an ultimatum because of all the ruckus we have been generating in the delegate process.  Also, perhaps - his plea for 650K has generated very few precious dollars.


don't we have a moneybomg scheduled on the 17th?...he has 1.5 million cash on hand now...this is our campaign now. ITS TIME.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Matt Drudge is a real tool. Not ONE thing on the conventions all weekend. Now, go look at the top of drudge.

----------


## puppetmaster

> As did Politico, Yahoo, etc. Haha. It literally took them 5 minutes.


my local news says he quit campaigning.....got it up right away....

----------


## sailingaway

> Well technically no one "dropped out" either. Santorum, Gingrinch etc...  This is not the MSM telling us this, it's Ron Paul saying it. I read this on his website. He is giving up on the states that haven't voted yet which includes mine (California). Unless he hopes that the "bound" delegates somehow unbind themselves, it's pretty much game over. If he doesn't want to stop Romney from getting to 1144 (bound) delegates, it pretty much says to me that the media was right. Dr. Paul isn't in this to win.


He didn't say that, he said he didn't have the money to pursue primaries well, so wouldn't do it.  As for CA and TX, he HAS campaigned there (and here) but both are very expensive media markets.  It is new states he isn't going to.

But even if the point ultimately came where he thought he couldn't win, it wouldn't mean he wasn't trying as hard as he could to win, whether that point is when Romney gets voted as nominee at convention, or when Romney gets 1144 delegates.  At this point, Romney DOESN'T have them yet. 

I agree I wish they hadn't put it this way, because it will sap some enthusiasm in the delegate process which they know well is working for them.  However, in CA, delegates are on a list, and if they felt they had done what they could do in CA, it isn't a matter of people pushing themselves through a process there.

----------


## playpianoking

Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.

----------


## sailingaway

> don't we have a moneybomg scheduled on the 17th?...he has 1.5 million cash on hand now...this is our campaign now. ITS TIME.


Yeah.

As you say, it is our campaign.

Get him that money on the 17th. 

Stop tweeting about this, imho, tweet the money bomb.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Amazing how stupid the campaign was to send out an email like this. If you know the media is out to undermine the guy, don't make it easy on them. This was stupidity on the campaign's part way more than it's the media being "evil".


not stupid at all.....imo

----------


## dude58677

We know he didn't drop out so the establishment will have their heads in the cloud and then we can show up at conventions and win them because the establishment won't expect us to be there. This time we'll have even more funds for it.

Ron Paul knows that his best bet is to win quietly and by making the establishment arrogant will give us that chance. Ironically, it is better if the establishment is arrogant.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.


It is true that Grinch got a hell of an extended 'farewell tour' out of it.

----------


## twomp

I like how optimistic you guys are about everything. It's what makes these forums great but I respectfully disagree. "Not campaigning" = "Suspend Campaign" to me. I don't see how that is any different between Cain/Santorum/Gingrinch... He's no longer campaigning. He will be making a speech here and there at State conventions. The goal is no longer to stop Romney. I don't even think he ever tried to stop Romney now that I think of it...

----------


## puppetmaster

> He didn't say that, he said he didn't have the money to do it well, so wouldn't do it.  As for CA and TX, he HAS campaigned there (and here) but both are very expensive media markets.  It is new states he isn't going to.
> 
> But even if the point ultimately came where he thought he couldn't win, it wouldn't mean he wasn't trying as hard as he could to win, whether that point is when Romney gets voted as nominee at convention, or when Romney gets 1144 delegates.  At this point, Romney DOESN'T have them yet. 
> 
> I agree I wish they hadn't put it this way, *because it will sap some enthusiasm in the delegate process* which they know well is working for them.  However, in CA, delegates are on a list, and if they felt they had done what they could do in CA, it isn't a matter of people pushing themselves through a process there.



It will in no way zap this delegate movement. It may just light the fire under our asses!!

----------


## TheGrinch

> That's not the problem. They're coming off sounding as losers. They're not making any active stops in primary states, but they didn't have to announce it. They just added fuel to the fire. Everyone knows that the campaign is constantly misintepreted and now they're sending out a press release that can easily be interpreted as 'Ron Paul gives up, Romney presumptive nominee'. And a couple of straw poll wins would've been great to boost the morale and gain bits of momentum.


No, maybe they shouldn't have announced it knowing that the media would twist it and run with it, but they've been treating us like the campaign has been over anyway for quite some time, and our people are still showing up in majorities to take leadership and delegate positions. While we might lose some softer support at the polls, again, the media wasn't going to let us do well there anyway.

We don't buy into the media's BS, so don't act like it changes anything. We continue to take delegates, and have as much influence nad best shot at the nomination as we can. It's not liek we were going to win the upcoming beauty contests with their blackout going on, so don't buy into the narrative they want to push either.

----------


## sailingaway

> He was Ross Perot'd.
> 
> My bet is that he was given an ultimatum because of all the ruckus we have been generating in the delegate process.  Also, perhaps - his plea for 650K has generated very few precious dollars.


but a lot of people were probably waiting for the money bomb

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.


^^^*THIS!!!*

----------


## Romulus

> Matt Drudge is a real tool. Not ONE thing on the conventions all weekend. Now, go look at the top of drudge.


I sent them a tip:

what bull$#@!.. paul wins all the states and NOTHING from Drudge. Now you are spinning that he has dropped out? You guys are no different from FOX and CNN. SHILLS.

----------


## parocks

> He was Ross Perot'd.
> 
> My bet is that he was given an ultimatum because of all the ruckus we have been generating in the delegate process.  Also, perhaps - his plea for 650K has generated very few precious dollars.


Don't we have a money bomb day for that 650K?  It's in a few days, maybe 17?

----------


## slamhead

The art of war. Deception. We will continue to fight.

----------


## sailingaway

> Don't we have a money bomb day for that 650K?  It's in a few days, maybe 17?


yeah, but people haven't been promoting it lately.  Let's get to it.  There is a video we can use on the front page, or you can use his predictions video or whatever you like best to introduce people to Ron Paul.

----------


## Darguth

> I like how optimistic you guys are about everything. It's what makes these forums great but I respectfully disagree. "Not campaigning" = "Suspend Campaign" to me. I don't see how that is any different between Cain/Santorum/Gingrinch... He's no longer campaigning. He will be making a speech here and there at State conventions. The goal is no longer to stop Romney. I don't even think he ever tried to stop Romney now that I think of it...


If he was suspending his campaign he wouldn't still be working to win conventions and delegates, as the exact same email indicates.  All the email is saying is we're pulling completely out of the popularity contests and focusing on the internal process.

Stop blowing a gasket.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Dude WTF!!! We are finally gaining momentum. Ive talked people into voting for him in TX this week. Whats the deal!!


The campaign is out of money.

----------


## phil4truth

I am seldom critical of Dr Paul but this wasn't the most sensible of moves at this time.  At a time when we are actually starting to win with people becoming reinvigorated and Dr Paul starting to trend this is the wrong message to send to the grassroots.  What was needed here was to fan the flames rather than piss on them.

Yes I agree that the MSM will and are blowing this out of proportion which in turn will upset those grassroots people even more - those who were upset initially.  Fact remains that the email's tone has a hint of defeatism contained within and whilst I appreciate that may not have been intentional by Dr Paul it is still there.  He could have worded that message a hell of a lot better but still got his point across.

But listen up people; we are winning, we are trending and we are changing the U.S let's keep it up!  Dr Paul will still be with us all he is saying is that he doesn't have the money to go mad on advertising in states that haven't already voted.  We can still win this thing - "it's all about the delegates!"

----------


## Romulus

> The campaign is out of money.


This.

It's not going to stop us from taking over the conventions... its what wez do. He has set the ball in motion now it's on us.... everything else is just chatter.

----------


## RabbitMan

To be fair, this might actually work to our advantage, if our opponents think voting isn't important anymore.  I can see us winning 9 more State Conventions in a row if this keeps up!

----------


## sailingaway

Promote the money bomb, that is the best response we can give him imho:

----------


## noxnoctum

Are delegates at state conventions and *the* convention allowed to vote for RP if he has technically dropped out?

----------


## BUSHLIED

> No, it's not. Stop overreacting people. They simply don't have the money for events and publicity that the media wasn't going to let us have anyway.... It doesn't change the delegate strategy, which has been the strategy all along.
> 
> Seriously, what does it change that he won't be actively campagining, if barely anyone who wasn't already voting for him even know he was campaigning anyway... It would be a waste of limited funds, when delegates are what matter at this point, and that's where we're still winning and taking majorities, to the ponit that they have to be getting scared with how bad they're fighting us.


The email was a huge tactical blunder which reinforces the idea that the campaign is incompetent to the supporters and give the media the opportunity to report that Ron Paul is out, just when articles started popping up that RP was taking delegates and creating headaches for Romney. Tampa is in three months, why quit now? Stupid, he can still raise enough money to campaign, didn't we just have a money bomb? Isn't there another one coming up? Even if he only raises another 150K or (50k a month) until Tampa, that should be enough for Paul, Benton, and two security guys to run some more events to keep the image up.

----------


## sailingaway

you can retweet this, if you like: https://twitter.com/#!/usernamenuse/...15657536503809

----------


## Jeremy

> Are delegates at state conventions and *the* convention allowed to vote for RP if he has technically dropped out?


The candidates who have "dropped out" have actually just suspended their campaigns.

----------


## evandeck

I wonder if THIS is what Stossel was talking about when he said "Ron Paul will catch on in a few weeks"

----------


## sailingaway

> Are delegates at state conventions and *the* convention allowed to vote for RP if he has technically dropped out?


He hasn't and won't.

----------


## freedomordeath

just reading some of the comments from the dailypaul, and some of them are saying they'll carry on with or without the campaign. Now im not saying we give up on the moneybomb, we put our heart into, but after that is over we have a grassroots moneyomb, one that will show DR Paul that we have not given up on him. We work in the background, as soon as the official one is over, we do a grassroots one and put ads in Texas, this is only a suggestion, please don't look at this as divisive post, cheers.

----------


## RDM

*GRASSROOTS!!!!!!!

GET TO $#@!IN" WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE GOT A ELECTION TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Badger Paul

It changes nothing other than no more college campus rallies. Continue with the delegate harvest.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> WTF? CNN almost never covers RP but has this story up almost instantly!


Amazing, isn't it?

----------


## wgadget

> Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.


I like the way you think...Hoping you're right!

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Please do not give up people. 

Why is everyone interpreting "we don't have millions of dollars to throw at each state and get some of the popular vote" as "we're giving up"?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.


Yeah, I had that same thought, but I doubt it would work. He would get to do it one time, and then they will cancel all further appearances and not talk about it again.

----------


## JJ2

Here's a more accurate story: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...est=latestnews

----------


## opinionatedfool

> DON'T BUY INTO THE MEDIA'S BS PEOPLE!!
> 
> We all know it's always been about the delegates here, so don't buy their "it's over" crap.


This may actually be VERY beneficial for the conventions. The establishment will let their guard down.

----------


## JudgeNapFan

> STUPID STUPID STUPID. I don't care if they don't have the cash and don't campaign. Really. But do they have to yell it off an effin' roof? Seriously? No one needed to know. The grassroots were carrying it on anyway. This is ridiculous. Such a defeatist attitude. Way to inspire the people who are working their assess off to get the guy elected.
> 
> No street smarts. Nada.


Exactly what I was thinking too.  There was no need to announce it, thus discouraging the movement.  How many will stay home now?  I think we just lost a bunch of potential delegates.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Here's a more accurate story: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...est=latestnews


How is that an accurate story? It's an idiotic article

----------


## JJ2

> How is that an accurate story? It's an idiotic article


Sorry, they just updated the article.  It WAS a pretty good story (for Fox/AP)--I should have known it was too good to last and that someone would "get to them."

----------


## dillo

this is a genius move

----------


## IPSecure

> "The headline on Drudge says it all "Ron Paul  OUT!"
> 
>  Link to the Washington Times article and it says "Ron Paul Ends  His Hunt For Votes".
> 
> The first headline is NOT TRUE.
> 
> The second headline MAY BE.
> 
> Either way, read through the aricle and you will see that the inference  that Paul is out of the race is absolutely not true. The article  explains that Paul will abandon the game of going from state to state to  trying to win a popular vote that doesn't count for anything. Instead  he will focus on the states that are currently holding delegate  conventions.
> ...


Link

----------


## shishka

Just wait.  Once the shock of this annoucement eases off, I think most or close to all of us are gonna realize something.  Ron Paul is gonna be plastered all over the media in the next few days. Convention supporters for Romney will be down...unfair procedures during voting won't be as numerous or obvious...perhaps winning delegates becomes increasingly easier...

Then it'll hit us what Dr. Paul is doing today...

----------


## Q11Q

There are Romney supporters on his forum site right now freaking out about how this is going to make them all "complacent" while Paul stealthily continues his Liberty Campaign of acquiring delegates.  


> Maybe this will fool romney people into not showing up to the conventions, giving us more wins

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.


I like that angle. Hope you're right.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> I like that angle. Hope you're right.


ive also made the suggestion about ron paul announcing something and holds a press conference.. and media would assume he is dropping out. then at the conference, talk about how bad romney and obama is and how awesome ron is. people like bravado and guts. made the suggestion 2 months ago and even chuck it to doug wead.

----------


## shishka

hehehe...me likey this possibility.

----------


## WesSeid

> Ron Paul is two steps ahead of us.  Now he will be asked left and right to appear on tv about "suspending" his campaign as the media will report.  He will then say huh? wtf are you talking about and have a light he wouldn't have had as he gets to speak on the airwaves to Cali and Texas.  He will get to announce that he's won several states and that he's using the money to continue to setup shop in those states to win delegates.  He will call the media out and maybe wake a few more people up.


Dr. Paul could have ALREADY announced he's won several states during his FREE nationally-televised interviews on channels like Fox and CNBC.  But he hardly mentions them.  Most people not up to date on this stuff would probably have their minds blown if Ron Paul told them, "Oh, btw, I'm actually the real winner of Iowa."

He could have also spent time during his FREE nationally-televised interviews to slam Romney.  But he doesn't.  He slammed all the other candidates... he called Santorum a fake conservative during a live debate (that was awesome), and hell, he said on the Jay Leno show that Bachmann hates Muslims!  ...but he still won't bash Romney.

----------


## Romulus

> ive also made the suggestion about ron paul announcing something and holds a press conference.. and media would assume he is dropping out. then at the conference, talk about how bad romney and obama is and how awesome ron is. people like bravado and guts. made the suggestion 2 months ago and even chuck it to doug wead.


He wont attack Rmoney or Obama...

RP likes to stay clean.. hard to do that when you have to play with pigs. But it would've landed him some airtime and support if he did this.

I mean, he did it to Santorum but not to Rmoney? I don't get that.

----------


## anaconda

> Ron Paul announced Monday that his campaign will no longer spend money on presidential nominating contests due to lack of funds, effectively ending his campaign for the Republican nomination.
> 
> Paul wrote the following in an open letter to supporters:
> 
>     Our campaign will continue to work in the state convention process. We will continue to take leadership positions, win delegates, and carry a strong message to the Republican National Convention that Liberty is the way of the future. Moving forward, however, we will no longer spend resources campaigning in primaries in states that have not yet voted. Doing so with any hope of success would take many tens of millions of dollars we simply do not have.
> 
> Paul, the only Republican presidential candidate remaining in the race with frontrunner Mitt Romney, encouraged his supporters to remain active in the presidential as well as downballot races across the country and stressed that he will continue working to win delegates.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/r...183243109.html


Check out the plethora of nasty anti-Paul comments from Yahoo users in the linked-to article.

----------


## trey4sports

there is no secret strategy of trying to make romney complacent or any fantasy you may have. The money to compete just isn't there.

----------


## KingRobbStark

So what if he didnt have the money? They should have just kept their mouth shut regardless. $#@!.

----------


## speciallyblend

seems the campaign asked and set themselves up for this one,very sad. Usual Media BS and it was handed to them on a silver platter..

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> He wont attack Rmoney or Obama...
> 
> RP likes to stay clean.. hard to do that when you have to play with pigs. But it would've landed him some airtime and support if he did this.
> 
> I mean, he did it to Santorum but not to Rmoney? I don't get that.


Attacking and pissing off Romney is a win-win situation. If Romney gets angry, and we've seen Romney lose his cool before, he might go into Ron's trap and attack Ron. Attacking Ron would be good thing for Ron. Ron would've been seen as a threat and a serious contender. Romney attacking Ron would've given Ron some more name recognition and even more air time. Romney would've used his resources and money to do what we fail to do... get Ron's name in the airwaves more often (despite it being negative).

But yeah lol. Those were good times when Ron slammed Santorum and Gingrich. I was surprised how the public still supported Santorum and Gingrich after the slam dunk made by Ron. I think the only ROmney was attacked was that he was called as a "moderate" or "flip flopper".

----------


## Indy Vidual

> seems the campaign asked and set themselves up for this one,very sad. Usual Media BS and it was handed to them on a silver platter..


Rough day for the grassroots; We expect better from Ron Paul.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I just can't understand why he'd set the 650k goal and then drop out like this...
I can't understand why he wouldn't have waited for the moneybomb to finish...

I just don't understand any of this. Easily the most depressed i've felt in awhile...

----------


## anaconda

> STUPID STUPID STUPID. I don't care if they don't have the cash and don't campaign. Really. But do they have to yell it off an effin' roof? Seriously? No one needed to know.


Something is mysterious here:

1) There's a money bomb coming up and only a few more weeks to the primary season. So why make such an announcement three days before a money bomb? When the money bomb might easily finance some decent campaigning for the remaining few weeks through CA & TX and a few others.

2) How much can it possibly cost to go give speeches at college campuses? Which seems to be pretty much the exclusive campaign activity lately.

3) And with respect to LawnWake's salient comment here: Why _announce_ you're not going to campaign when there's only a few weeks remaining and all you're doing is visiting college campuses? After a few weeks of no campus stops, some media people might inquire. But the campaign could simply say: "We are having to schedule events as donations continue to come in.." or something like that.

4) Why did Benton say he didn't wish to participate in a joint RNC fund? After the RNC trashed Rule 11? Was there some backroom deal if the campaign agreed to not make an issue of Rule 11? Why did he also offer the RNC his blessing to proceed with Romney funding in violation of Rule 11?

5) What's the campaign going to announce if the money bomb in three days nets $1,000,000? Something's really weird about this.

6) This smells of something a mile deep. I have a feeling there's deep strategy going on here.

----------


## sailingaway

> I just can't understand why he'd set the 650k goal and then drop out like this...
> I can't understand why he wouldn't have waited for the moneybomb to finish...
> 
> I just don't understand any of this. Easily the most depressed i've felt in awhile...


I wondered about that.  The first time he raised that goal was two weeks ago almost to the day, and it said by the 14th, which is tomorrow.  We then saw it again a few days later, and starting the time period over made it seem it reached past the money bomb, and I think many were waiting until the money bomb.

What if for once it was an actual decision making deadline, and we missed it?  However, since he DIDN'T drop out, maybe the 3 days won't make that big a difference.

All I can say is to promote the money bomb.

----------


## sailingaway

> Something is mysterious here:
> 
> 1) There's a money bomb coming up and only a few more weeks to the primary season. So why make such an announcement three days before a money bomb? When the money bomb might easily finance some decent campaigning for the remaining few weeks through CA & TX and a few others.
> 
> 2) How much can it possibly cost to go give speeches at college campuses? Which seems to be pretty much the exclusive campaign activity lately.
> 
> 3) And with respect to LawnWake's salient comment here: Why _announce_ you're not going to campaign when there's only a few weeks remaining and all you're doing is visiting college campuses? After a few weeks of no campus stops, some media people might inquire. But the campaign could simply say: "We are having to schedule events as donations continue to come in.." or something like that.
> 
> 4) Why did Benton say he didn't wish to participate in a joint RNC fund? After the RNC trashed Rule 11? Was there some backroom deal if the campaign agreed to not make an issue of Rule 11? Why did he also offer the RNC his blessing to proceed with Romney funding in violation of Rule 11?
> ...


I think the staff of the campaign sometime have strategy Ron isn't in on, but I don't know if this is one of them.  Sometimes their fundraising emails clash with what he says though, but this isn't one of those.

----------


## ericthethe

> This smells of something a mile deep. I have a feeling there's deep strategy going on here.


Or it's just terrible organization, messaging and coordination...

----------


## anaconda

> perhaps - his plea for 650K has generated very few precious dollars.


I'm reading this thread and I'm up to comment #29. Lord Xar's seems to be the first comment with much specificity about fund raising. But why is it that there has been *NO MENTION*  so far in this entire thread of the Money Bomb scheduled for May 17th? *Especially* in light of the _entire_ premise of Dr. Paul's email was that he did not have sufficient funds to campaign with? And, why didn't Ron put out a very different email: asking everyone to chip in ONE LAST TIME on May 17th? And campaign accordingly. I mean, $100K money bomb could probably finance 20 college campus speeches. Why is everyone on this thread implicitly accepting the campaign' position that there is no money?

----------


## anaconda

> don't we have a moneybomg scheduled on the 17th?...he has 1.5 million cash on hand now...this is our campaign now. ITS TIME.


*Ding! Ding! Ding! We Have A Winner!*

At reply #37 in this thread, let it be known that *JK/SEA* says what everyone else has been unwilling to: that there is a money bomb on the 17th. So why did RP say he has no money? Either there is some weird psychological strategy going on or even the expected proceeds from the money bomb have been earmarked into the campaign's budget. Or, maybe the campaign has decided to spend every last penny on fights at state conventions.

----------


## libertygrl

> STUPID STUPID STUPID. I don't care if they don't have the cash and don't campaign. Really. But do they have to yell it off an effin' roof? Seriously? No one needed to know. The grassroots were carrying it on anyway. This is ridiculous. Such a defeatist attitude. Way to inspire the people who are working their assess off to get the guy elected.
> 
> No street smarts. Nada.


The campaign needs to send out another email to straighten things out.

----------


## libertygrl

> I just can't understand why he'd set the 650k goal and then drop out like this...
> I can't understand why he wouldn't have waited for the moneybomb to finish...
> 
> I just don't understand any of this. Easily the most depressed i've felt in awhile...



From Daily Paul:

I Spoke With Headquarters! Paul Is Still Running and In The Race! Media Twisting!

HE IS STILL IN!!! I asked Paul HQ to have Paul say mainstream is wrong, She said media is twisting the letter, staffer said Paul never said he was quiting, HE IS STILL IN and the MAY 17TH MONEYBOMB IS CRUCIAL!!!!! Paul asked the other day for $650,000. Let's get it to him!!!

http://www.dailypaul.com/233285/i-sp...nd-in-the-race

----------


## anaconda

> in CA, delegates are on a list, and if they felt they had done what they could do in CA, it isn't a matter of people pushing themselves through a process there.


Can you explain this? I don't follow? CA hasn't had their beauty contest yet.

----------


## anaconda

> If he was suspending his campaign he wouldn't still be working to win conventions and delegates, as the exact same email indicates.  All the email is saying is we're pulling completely out of the popularity contests and focusing on the internal process.
> 
> Stop blowing a gasket.


Then the email should have said "I would like to ask all grassroots activists to redirect all of your efforts to the delegate process rather than attempting to increase our votes in beauty contests. This will be our most powerful approach to winning." Or something like that..

----------


## yinzer38

Holy crap, the first article listed right at the top of Google News (Top Stories, U.S. Edition) as of now is "Ron Paul Suspends Presidential Campaign - But Supporters Stay Loyal."  What in the...?

----------


## anaconda

> Are delegates at state conventions and *the* convention allowed to vote for RP if he has technically dropped out?


I think even those making the most negative posts here would agree that Dr. Paul has not even come close to "technically dropping out."

----------


## anaconda

> T Even if he only raises another 150K or (50k a month) until Tampa, that should be enough for Paul, Benton, and two security guys to run some more events to keep the image up.


Thank you. Finally some folks like you are focusing in on the apparent discrepancy between the potential future fundraising and the content of Dr. Paul's weird email. There are several possible explanations. But the question needs to be asked. You are one of the few on this thread that is doing so.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

FWIW, I happened to hear whatshisface sitting in for Rush spinning this as if RP is dropping out or giving up and making it strictly an 'ideas campaign'.  Methinks the talking points memos about this went around pretty fast.

----------


## RDM

> *Then the email should have said* "I would like to ask all grassroots activists to redirect all or your efforts to the delegate process rather than attempting to increase our votes in beauty contests. This will be our most powerful approach to winning." Or something like that..


Emails like this are what you get when you have a gold-plated buck two ninety eight campaign staff.

----------


## anaconda

> From Daily Paul:
> 
> I Spoke With Headquarters! Paul Is Still Running and In The Race!


No one here is doubting that he's still in the race. What we're wondering is why he sent a mysterious, cryptic, unnecessary email.

----------


## Travlyr

It'll be interesting to learn just how many mainstream media listeners declare, "_I didn't know he was even running!_" lol.

----------


## TheGrinch

> No one here is doubting that he's still in the race. What we're wondering is why he sent a mysterious, cryptic, unnecessary email.


Without jumping to our theories that it might be a kind of Sun-Tsu tactic, I think he just wanted to be honest with people that their money would no longer be going to campaigning, but rather to move on with the delegate strategy, including legal justice for those disenfranchised.

What's surprising to me is that people are trying to read so much into it, because other than possibly part of a bigger strategy, the email was pretty clear that this just meant that without $10 million needed for campaigning, that the remaining money available was much better spent on our plan all along, the delegate strategy.

----------


## MozoVote

Those of us from 2008 remember Ron's "Winning is no longer possible in the conventional sense" video - which was also construed by the media as dropping out. Of course he continued to prod his supporters all the way through South Dakota, and ended up holding the Liberty Rally down the street from the GOP convention in Minneapolis. 

I just see this as another head fake.

----------


## anaconda

> Without jumping to our theories that it might be a kind of Sun-Tsu tactic, I think he just wanted to be honest with people that their money would no longer be going to campaigning, but rather to move on with the delegate strategy, including legal justice for those disenfranchised.
> 
> What's surprising to me is that people are trying to read so much into it, because other than possibly part of a bigger strategy, the email was pretty clear that this just meant that without $10 million needed for campaigning, that the remaining money available was much better spent on our plan all along, the delegate strategy.


I appreciate your good intentions and where you're coming from. But I don't think it's a satisfactory explanation. If what you're saying were true, wouldn't the email have been worded something like "We are pouring every last resource into the epic fights at the upcoming state conventions!" Instead of "we will not be campaigning in primary states because we haven't got the money?"

----------


## TheGrinch

> I appreciate your good intentions and where you're coming from. But I don't think it's a satisfactory explanation. If what you're saying were true, wouldn't the email have been worded something like "We are pouring every last resource into the epic fights at the upcoming state conventions!" Instead of "we will not be campaigning in primary states because we haven't got the money?"


It pretty heavily implied it:



> *Our campaign will continue to work in the state convention process.  We will continue to take leadership positions, win delegates, and carry a strong message to the Republican National Convention that Liberty is the way of the future.
> *
> Moving forward, however, we will *no longer spend resources campaigning in primaries in states that have not yet voted*.  Doing so with any hope of success would take many tens of millions of dollars we simply do not have.  I encourage all supporters of Liberty to make sure you get to the polls and make your voices heard, particularly in the local, state, and Congressional elections, where so many defenders of Freedom are fighting and need your support.
> 
> *I hope all supporters of Liberty will remain deeply involved - become delegates, win office, and take leadership positions.  I will be right there with you.  In the coming days, my campaign leadership will lay out to you our delegate strategy and what you can do to help, so please stay tuned.*
> 
> 
> For Liberty,
> 
> ...


Again, I have  no idea how you can take that any differently than him being honest that thye're not going to drain their resources in a losing battle without millions to campaign, to focus instead on the delegate strategy, which has been the plan all along, sicne we knew the media and establishment weren't going to let us do it the traditional way.

What exactly is so cryptic, mysterious or ambiguous about the email? They don't have the funds to do everything they want to do, so they're going with the highest priority and biggest success at conventions.

----------

